# What fish for a 7gal?



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Its 7"wx9"hx24"l. But I can't decide on what to put in it! Being a small tank I'm limited in my choices, but I still want it to look nice. I was thinking maybe a small school of some kind of tetra? I want something thats going to stand out. Something neat. I don't just want guppies. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Maybe some lamp eye?

I saw some of these tetra (or killie) on the weekend and they are... simple but eye catching at the same time if that is possible XD

They have em at pickering Pj's if you are ever in the area :3


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah I saw some at BAs a few days ago. There kinda cute, but a little too simple looking. I would like something with a bit more colour. I have lots of time to think about it though.


----------



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

Why not a bunch of endlers? Lots of colour, lots of movement, they're great little fish!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Mhmm i second that idea...

Or even some feeders from a good shop. I picked up some one day and was impressed with thier colour. They definatly wernt feeders as they were super cheap lol.

I loved them so much i kept a whole tank lot.... lol


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Maybe...Though I havn't seen them too often around here, or the ones that I do see arn't that nice. I'll have to keep a look out for them. I'm going to visit a few stores and get a feel of whats available.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

What about a pair of small shelldwellers? Or would it still be too small? I've been reading up on them and they are really cute!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ooooo... not sure! But nice idea!

Maybe pop down to mikes at finatics? He has some very cute tiny guys there ^^


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Ahh this is hard!! Everyday I find something new! Now maybe I'm thinking a pair of killies....


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Some Killies are awesome in colour  If I'm not mistaken they don't need higher temps like many tropicals so you won't need to heat the tank.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

So I'm definitly thinking of killies. There are soooo many nice ones of Aquabid. But I'm finding it hard to find info about certain kinds...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ontariobetta said:


> So I'm definitly thinking of killies. There are soooo many nice ones of Aquabid. But I'm finding it hard to find info about certain kinds...


i have some golden wonders myself.. :3 But those guys seem to get a touch large and are a bit agressive. I have a big male, about 3 inches and he bothes the other one constantly.

He's in a heavily planted 5 gallon atm. Nice striking fish thou! and quite friendly. 

I did have a look for some links for you..

General care/info http://shene.killi.net/Articles/beginners guide to killies.htm (kind hard to read.. blegh)

http://www.djramsey.com/tropfish/killie_fish.htm

http://www.killi.co.uk/

http://www.aka.org/aka/modules/content/index.php?id=2

Hope that helps! :3


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Thats great! Thanks!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Amphyosemion australe orange (a pair) and cardina japonica (lots of em) and a few gold white cloud minnows.

No heater.


----------

